# Stump Grinder Teeth



## DDM (Sep 7, 2005)

I found a fellow IN Georgia that will sharpen Standard 1/2" Square grinder teeth for .90 Ea Sounds like a good deal to me considering Carlton is getting 1.30 Each and sending them to this guy anyway.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 10, 2005)

I found a guy in Utah that will sharpen them for $1 each plus a flat $7.70 shipping for up to 200 teeth. Unfortunately he didn't sharpen them properly (the carbide is sharp but there is no relief-the sharp edge is no longer the leading edge.) Being frugal can be a killer-Buying new teeth for every change makes economic sense-but I keep sharpening-I can't help myself.


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 10, 2005)

Going the retip route myself, 1/2 the cost of new with shipping to florida and they work just as good or better than new. Not sure how many times they can be retipped, I have 2 sets on the way down for their second trip.


----------



## fmueller (Sep 15, 2005)

KNow anyone who will sharpen Praxis teeth?


----------



## Sbusta (Sep 15, 2005)

I resharpen myself bought a stump bit sharpener works very well. See http://www.thorvie.com/av56.html


----------



## DDM (Sep 15, 2005)

I have enough stuff to keep up with I'd much rather send them off for sharpening.


----------



## DDM (Sep 15, 2005)

Stumper said:


> I found a guy in Utah that will sharpen them for $1 each plus a flat $7.70 shipping for up to 200 teeth. Unfortunately he didn't sharpen them properly (the carbide is sharp but there is no relief-the sharp edge is no longer the leading edge.) Being frugal can be a killer-Buying new teeth for every change makes economic sense-but I keep sharpening-I can't help myself.



This guy in GA does avery good job with relief from what i understand he sharpens the teeth for carlton.Or in other words he's been sharpening my teeth i just cut out the middle man.And save .40 each :blob5:


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 16, 2005)

$1500 ,for that grinding machine no thanks thats alot of teeth,just get off your azz and sharpen them


----------



## treesurgeon (Sep 23, 2005)

how would you sharpen green teeth with that machine. what does a replacement wheel cost.


----------



## Sbusta (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes there is a wheel to sharpen geen teeth. $1500USD it cost me $3000NZD. I don't have a problem spending money on the very best machinery and maintenance I can. My machinery earns me a nice living and I look after it I run sharp teeth every day I also sharpen teeth for others. I have no doubt I will quickly recover the cost in time saved on jobs and lower maintenance costs. It takes between 10-20 seconds to sharpen a tooth including the steel. I have been using the same set of teeth for the last 5 month sharpening them daily before use, I have replaced 2 teeth due to broken carbide. The set are only about 1/2 worn I have constantly ground out 3 foot diameter stumps 15 inches below ground in under 30 mins with my 27hp grinder. It takes me 20 mins to remove sharpen and replace a set of teeth. I thinks its money well spent. PS there is no dust sharpening with this wheel.


----------



## stumpy66 (Oct 6, 2005)

i just use a green wheel on a 8inch bench grinder....its a ball ache but does the job...i like your measured approach sbusta.....sounds like you have it sussed...give us a hint on your grinding set up please!


----------



## B-Edwards (Jun 14, 2006)

I just bought the wheel from Thorvie and im putting it on my 8 inch grinder. I've had to bore the hole a little larger to fit (no biggie). I've always sharpend my teeth using a green wheel, works ok ,little slow. This thing was costly over $400 shipped here. If its a POS i'll let yall know,but im hoping it works out.


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 14, 2006)

hate sharpening,love the money.


----------



## vharrison2 (Jun 14, 2006)

Dadatwins said:


> Going the retip route myself, 1/2 the cost of new with shipping to florida and they work just as good or better than new. Not sure how many times they can be retipped, I have 2 sets on the way down for their second trip.



Dadatwins, where in Florida are you sending them?


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 14, 2006)

vharrison2 said:


> Dadatwins, where in Florida are you sending them?



I PMed you the info, since they are not a sponsor of the site.


----------



## B-Edwards (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok i got the wheel mounted to my grinder and tried it out. So far im really happy with it . I'm going slow on the grinding and it's still 3 times faster than with a green wheel, it doesnt get nearly as hot .I've been told that if you get it to hot the glue holding the diamond dust on melts and the diamonds are lost, otherwise it should last a long time. If any 1 out there has any comments, letem fly, I'm new at using a wheel like this.


----------



## Schust5 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Sandvik grinding teeth*

Who should I call to have my teeth re-sharpened on my sandvik grinder? If they can't be sharpened, where are the best prices for new teeth? I have a Carlton 4012 w/ Sandvik.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 5, 2007)

Green wheel on a bench grinder & look up Border City Tool for prices on teeth, pockets & allen head bolts.


----------



## MOE (Nov 9, 2007)

Does anyone make a wheel for a 4.5" angle grinder that will sharpen carbide? Seems like that would be a quick and easy way to touch them up right on the machine.


----------



## Aaction (Nov 9, 2007)

I tried a 4" tile cutting disc, diamond, to touch up teeth still on the machine. Worked ok, but not great.


----------



## Xtra (Nov 9, 2007)

Green Teeth was showing a new way to sharpen their teeth @ the Hartford show . . . I'll try to get a pic up when I have time.

They put the tooth in a drill press, put a weight on the arm of the press to lower the tooth onto a diamond wheel, use a shop vac for the dust (a lot less that a green wheel) and use a light/hot tub timer on the drill press/grinder combo. You set it up, walk away, and in a few minutes the tooth is done.


A_Lopa & Aaction . . . I learned a new one today at a seminar. The guy called today (friday) "POETS" day, he said he learned it from his Aussy friends . . . Piss Off Early, Tomorrow's Saturday . . .


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 11, 2007)

One touch up and then re-tipp.

Yes poets day is pretty popular xtra!


----------



## Ekka (Nov 11, 2007)

I chuck them out and put new ones on, stuff the sharpening and retipping!


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 11, 2007)

100 retipped teeth,$600 drop off/pick up


----------



## Ekka (Nov 11, 2007)

The bed the tungstan sits on by the time I throw them out is rooted!

Grinding lots of palms let you run them into the ground.

But that's a cheap offer, the tips alone are $5 here plus silver soldering them on.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 11, 2007)

Blakelys have tips $2 im paying $3 for bigger ones.Not an offer Ekka im having a hard time keeping the guy whos doing them doing them!


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 5, 2007)

So where are you getting your carbide tips???And re-tipped for $6.
Im in Adelaide and teeth are a big part of my cost...


----------



## juststumps (Dec 5, 2007)

i don't know what teeth your using... i use vemeer pro... new they are $ 6.61..why would you pay $6.00 to re tip a tooth ???? the shank is so worn by the time the tip needs to be changed.....


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 6, 2007)

http://www.newagearbor.com.au/shop/category25_1.htm

Different price in Australia..maybe the market isnt big enough for someone to recon teeth like in the USA.....


----------



## woodchux (Mar 17, 2009)

Can anyone resharpen the yellow jacket teeth?


----------

